# Problem with descaling delonghi magnifica esam04.110.s



## Rob K (May 30, 2012)

hi I got a Delonghi coffee machine Magnifica ESAM04.110S recently it asked to be descaled (red descaling light flashing ) I followed manual instruction but descaling program is not starting . All lights are flashing including the steam (orange ) light Automatic descaling program can not start, nothing is happening What to do? Manual says the lights should go out but instead they all flashing and you can not do anything. Anyone had similar problem. My machine is 8 months old and well maintained.

Please help! Thanks Rob K


----------

